# Please tell me to stop. I have enough wood, correct?



## davidmsem (Jan 17, 2016)

I posted earlier that I scored about 5 cord of oak, so I built a third row of pallets, 60 feet long. I think I will be able to fill this rack after today's pickup (on the ground). I have approximately 4 under cover for this year, and approximately 12-14 cord out on the three rows of pallets. I'm new to this, in my second year of burning. I have enough wood correct? I should stop for a year or two correct? I've given some to neighbors as well. Please....help me....The neighbors are talking and my friends are thinking of a wood intervention.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 17, 2016)

It's all relative.  I've got 45ish full cord and I don't plan on stopping.


----------



## davidmsem (Jan 17, 2016)

JRHAWK9 said:


> It's all relative.  I've got 45ish full cord and I don't plan on stopping.


Omg. How many do you burn a year? I don't want to top cover, do you? People on this forum say it won't rot up on the pallets, even if not top covered.


----------



## streettripler (Jan 17, 2016)

You're my hero....


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 17, 2016)

I burn 4-6 a year.  I do top cover with rubber roofing take-off's.  I don't have mine stacked in the greatest location, not by choice but because we live in a wooded area, therefore I almost have to top cover as my wood doesn't see a lot of sun or wind during the summer.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 17, 2016)

I started this season with ~19+ cord, burning around 4-5 a year. This past year I was really busy with work and just recently got to start cutting and scrounging, probably shy of 1 cord. I am thankful the last few years I was able to get ahead enough that only getting 1 cord so far this year will not affect me keeping warm. I say make hay while the sun is shining


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 17, 2016)

Others probably won't tell you, but you can definitely take a long break, IMO.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 17, 2016)

I agree with mass burner to a degree. I'd say you can be more selective on your acquisitions. If you have mostly oak maybe look for some shoulder season type of wood, saving the good stuff for the bitter cold. That's why I'm not stressing- I'm to the point I can be more or less selective. Essentially a wood snob lol


----------



## davidmsem (Jan 17, 2016)

D8Chumley said:


> I agree with mass burner to a degree. I'd say you can be more selective on your acquisitions. If you have mostly oak maybe look for some shoulder season type of wood, saving the good stuff for the bitter cold. That's why I'm not stressing- I'm to the point I can be more or less selective. Essentially a wood snob lol


The last Acquisition was mostly oak. I have ash and maple only before this. I've heard on the form about how good oak is so I could not say no.


----------



## Dantheman300z (Jan 17, 2016)

I must say that is a beautiful site and that shed would look mighty nice behind my home. Matches my stove.


----------



## davidmsem (Jan 17, 2016)

Dantheman300z said:


> I must say that is a beautiful site and that shed would look mighty nice behind my home. Matches my stove.


I have a copy of the lumber list that is very detailed if you are interested. I have many pics while building...it was a very fun project...I got the idea here then found out about what heating with wood is all about and then, well......you see what has happened to me.


----------



## claydogg84 (Jan 17, 2016)

JRHAWK9 said:


> It's all relative.  I've got 45ish full cord and I don't plan on stopping.



Not top covered, a lot of that is going to rot, especially since you're burning an average 5 cord a year. The 4 year mark is satisfying to me - I can be selective on what species wood I take, and I've got a solid supply of dry wood.


----------



## Oldman47 (Jan 17, 2016)

Do you stop saving when you have enough money in the bank to live for 3 years after retirement? Dammit, it is the same thing. Wood C/S/S is money in the bank. There is no such thing as too much but you can have too much visible to the world. When you are far enough ahead on seasoned wood, bring it inside where nobody but you will know about it.


----------



## AmbDrvr253 (Jan 17, 2016)

Never have enough! If you need to get rid of some there are plenty here willing to take some off you..........LOL......Like robbing the bank!


----------



## KpR (Jan 17, 2016)

May I suggest you read through the responses from the thread you started two weeks ago: "Honestly, do I have too much wood?"
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/honestly-do-i-have-too-much-wood.151453/#post-2032659


----------



## Jay106n (Jan 17, 2016)

You had quite a bit last time I saw one of your threads....now I think you may have outdone yourself. Time to start selling...to me....for cheap... I'm kind of your neighbor. 

Stacks are looking great. No don't stop, especially with oak. Either you will use it yourself when its ready or you can sell for cash.


----------



## davidmsem (Jan 17, 2016)

Jay106n said:


> You had quite a bit last time I saw one of your threads....now I think you may have outdone yourself. Time to start selling...to me....for cheap... I'm kind of your neighbor.
> 
> Stacks are looking great. No don't stop, especially with oak. Either you will use it yourself when its ready or you can sell for cash.


Thanks........just having fun sharing....I'm exhausted.....busy weekend.....


----------



## Jay106n (Jan 18, 2016)

davidmsem said:


> Thanks........just having fun sharing....I'm exhausted.....busy weekend.....



I can tell haha


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Jan 18, 2016)

davidmsem said:


> Omg. How many do you burn a year? I don't want to top cover, do you? People on this forum say it won't rot up on the pallets, even if not top covered.


That is a fine sight!  I don't top cover any of my wood until it is seasoned and moved into my sheds/carports to wait to be burned.  Top covering is a waste of time while seasoning.  Surface moisture/snow is just that.  What you are trying to do is get maximum sun and wind exposure to dry out the inner grain of the wood.  Once it is below 20% moisture inside, you can literally throw it outside in a rainstorm for a week and then let the sun dry it for a day and you'll be just fine.  Stacking off the ground, however, is essential, preferably in single rows like you have done.

Good work!


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 18, 2016)

You are certainly to the point were you can now pick at your leisure.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 18, 2016)

Oldman47 said:


> Do you stop saving when you have enough money in the bank to live for 3 years after retirement? Dammit, it is the same thing. Wood C/S/S is money in the bank. There is no such thing as too much but you can have too much visible to the world. When you are far enough ahead on seasoned wood, bring it inside where nobody but you will know about it.



But money in the bank is virtual and doesn't need to be stored on your land. Imagine a blizzard that blows all those rows over. If the OP loves to process wood and can't turn it down, fine, sell some of those cords, diversify.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 18, 2016)

Just slow down and smell the wood. Get a little here and there. Don't need to kill your self anymore.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 18, 2016)

claydogg84 said:


> Not top covered, a lot of that is going to rot, especially since you're burning an average 5 cord a year. The 4 year mark is satisfying to me - I can be selective on what species wood I take, and I've got a solid supply of dry wood.





JRHAWK9 said:


> I burn 4-6 a year.  I do top cover with rubber roofing take-off's.  I don't have mine stacked in the greatest location, not by choice but because we live in a wooded area, therefore I almost have to top cover as my wood doesn't see a lot of sun or wind during the summer.


----------



## Montanalocal (Jan 18, 2016)

CentralVA, I totally support and agree with you.  I have very punky 5 year dead P. pine, and even it does not "absorb" water uncovered.  It is the original moisture inside the cell walls that is slow to release.  Surface moisture rotting wood stacked off the ground is a myth in my opinion.   The only exception would be high amounts of leaves piling up on the stack over the years, but hitting it with a leaf blower once a year before they start to mat down would largely take care of it I would think.


----------



## Jags (Jan 18, 2016)

Please tell me to stop.  I have enough beer, right? 

Now you see how silly that question really sounds....


----------



## Ashful (Jan 18, 2016)

I have roughly double that, davidmsem, and feel like I'm still behind.

You're just looking at this from the wrong perspective.  If this is more wood than your house can consume in 2 years, then it's time to add on to the house, not cut back on your wood processing.  ;-p


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 18, 2016)

Montanalocal said:


> CentralVA, I totally support and agree with you.  I have very punky 5 year dead P. pine, and even it does not "absorb" water uncovered.  It is the original moisture inside the cell walls that is slow to release.  Surface moisture rotting wood stacked off the ground is a myth in my opinion.   The only exception would be high amounts of leaves piling up on the stack over the years, but hitting it with a leaf blower once a year before they start to mat down would largely take care of it I would think.


The climate in MT and the climate on the east coast could not be more different.


----------



## davidmsem (Jan 18, 2016)

Oldman47 said:


> Do you stop saving when you have enough money in the bank to live for 3 years after retirement? Dammit, it is the same thing. Wood C/S/S is money in the bank. There is no such thing as too much but you can have too much visible to the world. When you are far enough ahead on seasoned wood, bring it inside where nobody but you will know about it.


I have great video cameras around the house should someone get interested in my wood....


----------



## davidmsem (Jan 18, 2016)

Montanalocal said:


> CentralVA, I totally support and agree with you.  I have very punky 5 year dead P. pine, and even it does not "absorb" water uncovered.  It is the original moisture inside the cell walls that is slow to release.  Surface moisture rotting wood stacked off the ground is a myth in my opinion.   The only exception would be high amounts of leaves piling up on the stack over the years, but hitting it with a leaf blower once a year before they start to mat down would largely take care of it I would think.


Thank you. This is all new. I came to this web site 15 months ago to find plans for a woodshed for my CONVENTIONAL fireplace.....now I have an insert, the furnace rarely goes on, and the neighbors think I'm certifiable, thank you hearth.com. I have been making sure leaves and the like are not building up by using the leaf blower.


----------



## bad news (Jan 18, 2016)

mass_burner said:


> But money in the bank is virtual and doesn't need to be stored on your land.


 
That is exactly why firewood is BETTER than money in the bank.


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Jan 18, 2016)

2 yrs ahead is the max I can get due to space limits. I actually could fit a bunch more, but that is my self imposed limit. It. I have a .5 acre suburban lot so, any more would be tough on the eyes. I am using 2 yr old oak that burns quite well. I feel like more would just take up valuable space. If I had a bunch of acreage though........


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 18, 2016)

davidmsem said:


> I got the idea here then found out about what heating with wood is all about and then, well......you see what has happened to me.


Yeah, you turned into US!! Haha don't worry, this is a great support group.


----------



## davidmsem (Jan 18, 2016)

Ctwoodtick said:


> 2 yrs ahead is the max I can get due to space limits. I actually could fit a bunch more, but that is my self imposed limit. It. I have a .5 acre suburban lot so, any more would be tough on the eyes. I am using 2 yr old oak that burns quite well. I feel like more would just take up valuable space. If I had a bunch of acreage though........


I have about 1.6 acres that is mostly open. I would have guessed from the information here that you would have trouble with two year old oak. Good to hear it is burning well for you!


----------



## Blowingsmokeupyourchimney (Jan 18, 2016)

You must not have any family members/neighbors who burn wood, "Hi, gosh, can I borrow a cup of sugar..... I mean, can I borrow a cord of firewood. lol   Heck, if you need holiday spending money, $300 per cord if you sell it or buy a fw bundler.


----------



## English BoB (Jan 18, 2016)

davidmsem said:


> I posted earlier that I scored about 5 cord of oak, so I built a third row of pallets, 60 feet long. I think I will be able to fill this rack after today's pickup (on the ground). I have approximately 4 under cover for this year, and approximately 12-14 cord out on the three rows of pallets. I'm new to this, in my second year of burning. I have enough wood correct? I should stop for a year or two correct? I've given some to neighbors as well. Please....help me....The neighbors are talking and my friends are thinking of a wood intervention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice.........screw the neighbors ............its all $$$ in the bank.

bob


----------



## heavy hammer (Jan 18, 2016)

Never have enough.  Like others have said do you stop working because your bank account is nice and full.  I'm about three to four years ahead and always looking for more.  You can be more selective, but I like to cut split and stack so I'm always interested.  I keep saying I'm going to slow down then I come across oak or lately black locust.  If it's locust it doesn't matter if it's one log or ten cords I'm looking into it and trying to get ahold of it, and lately everyone I've asked has said its all mine.  When you don't really need something it's very easy to ask for it.


----------



## davidmsem (Jan 18, 2016)

Blowingsmokeupyourchimney said:


> You must not have any family members/neighbors who burn wood, "Hi, gosh, can I borrow a cup of sugar..... I mean, can I borrow a cord of firewood. lol   Heck, if you need holiday spending money, $300 per cord if you sell it or buy a fw bundler.


I leave all the uglies behind the shed, cover it for them, and tell them often "take anything you want from behind the shed." Now, if those lazy kids next door actually came out and helped me......that's for another post.


----------



## Jay106n (Jan 18, 2016)

Jags said:


> Please tell me to stop.  I have enough beer, right?
> 
> Now you see how silly that question really sounds....



Have another! Buck another! Split another!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 19, 2016)

Not too many folks here will try to dissuade you from adding to your stacks . . . we're enablers.

Well . . . that . . . and most of us realize that things can happen . . . you could get sick one year and be out of commission for a year or two . . . or you could suddenly find that your wood sources have dried up . . . and then that nice stack will slowly dwindle down.

The nice thing about being far enough ahead though is you can a) be more selective in what you process, b) sell some on the side for some play money (or to buy new equipment) and c) give some away to a worthy and needy friend, family member or neighbor if needed.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 19, 2016)

If you like doing it, I would just keep doing it. Keep 3 years ahead on hand, and sell the extra. The selling to who part is what I would get selective about, rather than what wood you do up. Can you say 'toy money'?


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Jan 19, 2016)

davidmsem said:


> Thank you. This is all new. I came to this web site 15 months ago to find plans for a woodshed for my CONVENTIONAL fireplace.....now I have an insert, the furnace rarely goes on, and the neighbors think I'm certifiable, thank you hearth.com. I have been making sure leaves and the like are not building up by using the leaf blower.


The ol' leaf blower maneuver!  I do the same a couple times a year and it works great.  It even blows off a lot of surface dust/dirt/sawdust and keeps the stacks pretty darn clean considering they are fully exposed to the elements.


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Jan 19, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> The climate in MT and the climate on the east coast could not be more different.



You guys don't even have lightning bugs. I don't trust people who come from a state without lightning bugs.


----------



## Ctwoodtick (Jan 20, 2016)

davidmsem said:


> I have about 1.6 acres that is mostly open. I would have guessed from the information here that you would have trouble with two year old oak. Good to hear it is burning well for you!



The 2 yr old oak tested right at around 20% on fresh split. I mainly split on the medium to small side....probably average about a 4 inch thick split. its also been dry overall in the region ,as you know, so surely that helped. If it was 15%, would it be better.?probably. but no issues with what I've got. What is nice is that you have the space for more than enough wood and still have a good amount of space.


----------



## Jags (Jan 20, 2016)

Ain't nothing wrong with 20% mc.


----------



## davidmsem (Jan 20, 2016)

Ctwoodtick said:


> The 2 yr old oak tested right at around 20% on fresh split. I mainly split on the medium to small side....probably average about a 4 inch thick split. its also been dry overall in the region ,as you know, so surely that helped. If it was 15%, would it be better.?probably. but no issues with what I've got. What is nice is that you have the space for more than enough wood and still have a good amount of space.


 I have never had the good fortune to burn oak.... I can't wait.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 20, 2016)

Once you go oak, another you'll never stoke.


----------



## davidmsem (Jan 20, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Once you go oak, another you'll never stoke.


Just $$$ the description of your home. Wow! Picture?


----------



## Ashful (Jan 21, 2016)

davidmsem said:


> Just $$$ the description of your home. Wow! Picture?


lol... the old regulars might throw something at me if they have to look at another picture of this house!


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 21, 2016)

Ashful said:


> lol... the old regulars might throw something at me if they have to look at another picture of this house!



Nope . . . most of us appreciate the old classics Ashful. It's a beautiful home.


----------



## Jags (Jan 21, 2016)

Ashful said:


> lol... the old regulars might throw something at me if they have to look at another picture of this house!


Make it happen.  If I can post the pic of a furry hunk of elm 372 times without a threat, your pics are good to go.


----------



## CentralVAWoodHeat (Jan 21, 2016)

Jags said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with 20% mc.


I'm so glad to hear someone else say this too.  With my EPA stove I'm finding that 18-20% moisture is the sweet spot.  It ignites and burns well but doesn't run away like wood I've burned below 18%.  Like many newer, higher tech products, my EPA stove is finicky.  It needs dry wood but not too dry so as not to damage the stove with too hot of a fire.  Each day I miss my pre-EPA stoves more and more.


----------



## Jags (Jan 21, 2016)

CentralVAWoodHeat said:


> I'm so glad to hear someone else say this too.


The idea that firewood has to be as dry as one can possibly get it is a bit flawed.  It is true that with less water there is more available btu output potential (not consuming btus to get rid of water), but the reality is that each and every one of these EPA stoves were designed around 20% mc wood.  From the amount of unregulated secondary air (burn tubes) to the lowest setting of the primary air (understanding that you can't completely close the primary) is based off of burning fuel with 20% MC.
My particular stove (the Isle Royale) is a much easier beast to run with the fewest adjustments needed while running fuel at the 20% range.  I have recently got to a point in my burning stack that I know has been dried for two summers and under roof for an additional two.  I haven't tested MC on it, but I know it is low.  Ya better be Johnny on the spot when burning this stuff or temps will go crazy.  20 percent wood almost runs itself.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 21, 2016)

Jags said:


> Make it happen.  If I can post the pic of a furry hunk of elm 372 times without a threat, your pics are good to go.


lol... but that elm photo still makes me laugh and cringe, every time I see it!

Here we go:









... and my little shop ("man cave"?) on the hill to the right of the house:


----------



## Jags (Jan 21, 2016)

And the reno on that carriage house is sexy as hell....


----------



## Ashful (Jan 21, 2016)

Jags said:


> And the reno on that carriage house is sexy as hell....


Thanks.  Definitely looks better than it did before.  I was out there two evenings this week, working under the tractor on my clean epoxy floor, in fully-heated bliss.


----------



## hickoryhoarder (Jan 21, 2016)

Davidsem, thank you for posting the beautiful pictures.  I agree with sportbikerider, you can now be selective.

I burn way less than most people here, but the same basic rules apply.  It's easier to be ahead of the game than behind.  This is 2016.  The wood for 2018 is already seasoning in my driveway.  If I had a bigger driveway, and wood came available, I'd have 2019 out there.  I would not get more than three years ahead, unless you have a perfect storage shed.  In my mind, ideal firewood is 2-3 years old, if stacked where it gets sun and air (depending on the type of tree. Cherry is ready much quicker.)


----------



## hickoryhoarder (Jan 21, 2016)

D8Chumley said:


> Yeah, you turned into US!! Haha don't worry, this is a great support group.


It really is.  Friendliest group I've ever met on the internet.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 21, 2016)

hickoryhoarder said:


> It really is.  Friendliest group I've ever met on the internet.


Screw you!


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 21, 2016)

Get some locust in those stacks. I do think you have a hoarding problem though.


----------



## davidmsem (Jan 21, 2016)

Ashful said:


> lol... but that elm photo still makes me laugh and cringe, every time I see it!
> 
> Here we go:
> 
> ...


Wow....Wow...Wow...and what a setting! Super....


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 22, 2016)

Jags said:


> Make it happen.  If I can post the pic of a furry hunk of elm 372 times without a threat, your pics are good to go.



I love that hunk o' elm.


----------



## davidmsem (Jan 22, 2016)

Great that the closest beer is pointed out!


----------



## Ashful (Jan 22, 2016)

davidmsem said:


> Great that the closest beer is pointed out!


A buddy went skiing on that hill one evening, and complained to me the next day that it was a dry mountain.  No beer or booze sold at the lodge.  I was just showing him where he could find it, next time he was skiing.


----------



## westkywood (Jan 25, 2016)

Jags said:


> The idea that firewood has to be as dry as one can possibly get it is a bit flawed.  It is true that with less water there is more available btu output potential (not consuming btus to get rid of water), but the reality is that each and every one of these EPA stoves were designed around 20% mc wood.  From the amount of unregulated secondary air (burn tubes) to the lowest setting of the primary air (understanding that you can't completely close the primary) is based off of burning fuel with 20% MC.
> My particular stove (the Isle Royale) is a much easier beast to run with the fewest adjustments needed while running fuel at the 20% range.  I have recently got to a point in my burning stack that I know has been dried for two summers and under roof for an additional two.  I haven't tested MC on it, but I know it is low.  Ya better be Johnny on the spot when burning this stuff or temps will go crazy.  20 percent wood almost runs itself.



I have to agree with this. I just posted on a thread about burning 4 year old Oak and my stove got up to 800 in just over 2 hours. I closed it down as soon as I had secondaries going. I believe the reason is that it was 11 degrees outside and my stove was suckin like nobodys business. I didn't have huge splits in there, but it wouldn't have done that on a night when it was 30 degrees out or if I was burning 2 year seasoned Oak.


----------



## westkywood (Jan 25, 2016)

I certainly think wood left out for 5 or so years will start to rot if not covered. I top cover mine with rubber roofing. I use to use large rounds to hold down the rubber, but after a few years, I noticed the rounds would begin rotting, so I now use concrete.


----------



## D8Chumley (Jan 27, 2016)

Ashful said:


> A buddy went skiing on that hill one evening, and complained to me the next day that it was a dry mountain.  No beer or booze sold at the lodge.  I was just showing him where he could find it, next time he was skiing.


That's a sweet spread you have Ashful! What ski slope is that, not Spring Mt is it?


----------

